# Atlantis Harborside poor conditions



## sailor536 (Mar 16, 2013)

Read this in TripAdvisor from March 15, 2013.

Why aren't the properties properly maintained?  I've read several posts in TripAdvisor complaining about the poor room conditions.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
The common grounds at the Harborside were fine. Lobby is nice. the pool is well maintained. The workers at the pool are friendly - much more friendly than the people at the towel huts at the main part of Atlantis. 
However, the big disappointment was the unit we stayed in. Like I mentioned, it was building 7. Basically, it looked like any other run down hotel with outdoor access in the Caribbean. Dirty, peeling paint, scratched up walls, smokey elevators, smell of gas/fuel. That was just the outside. 
The inside was just plain sad. We had a one bedroom/one bath unit. The carpets were completely stained in the living room and in the bedroom. The couch was ick. Stained cushions. We were using the pull out bed in the couch for the kids, so we ditched the cushions in a corner. But gross. The bathroom was downright pitiful. Cracked tiles, really old shower with upside down fixture (don't ask, I can't explain it). I won't even tell you what was on the ceiling because I will vomit if i even type it. The bed was so uncomfortable that I still have a stiff back and sore neck. The bed made so much noise when you moved in it, that I was afraid to move in fear of waking my husband up.
Usually when we go to a timeshare condo, we stock up on groceries to have in the room to save money and time. Usually snacks and breakfast food, drinks. However, we were so skeeved out by this property that we couldn't bring food in there and we surely weren't going to eat in there. 

It is very disappointing with the amount of money we paid for this time share and the yearly fees we pay! REally makes you wonder what is going on there???

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...ovidence_Island_Bahamas.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT


----------



## readyalready (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got back, we had units in bulding 4 and building 5, I don't know which phase they were in.  I read some of the recent reviews and was pleasantly surprised at the condition of our units.  They felt like they had had recent soft goods refurbishments, with good condition carpet, couch, etc.  The wood furniture seemed older, and some showed some wear, but overall was fine.  The granite counters seemed to be holding up well and tile showers were obviously not new but in decent enough condition.


----------



## siesta (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a 2br unit in building 1 in late Oct. 2011, could tell the room had a soft refurb. Everything was nice, the only thing was the paint job from blue to white was a little shabby around the edges like it was a rushed job, you could still see some blue, but obviously that is nothing to complain about.


----------



## cory30 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stayed in a one bedroom premium unit over July 4th last summer in building six. I had read a few negative reviews about room conditions before we went. However, I thought our room was in super condition. Extremely clean and everything appeared to be relatively new and in excellent condition. I own weeks at OceanWatch and SurfWatch and thought the conditions of our unit at Harborside were comparable to our Marriott units.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Take reviews with a grain of salt*

That review seems a little over the top. I can't tell if she was just venting about the high cost of owning at HRA? (What unit has annual MF's of $4,000?) Harborside IS expensive, but their experience was quite different than ours. We had four units in Bldg 7 last summer and were quite happy with all of them. The villas are not super deluxe and plush like a Four Seasons, and they take a lot of wear from families taking full advantage of the Atlantis waterpark, but we didn't have any problems or concerns with the condition of our units. The bathrooms are not the most luxurious, but they were clean and in good condition. I'd agree the bathrooms could use some updating, but Harborside it is in NO WAY "_like any other run down hotel with outdoor access in the Caribbean_"!!! That's just silly.


----------



## scooter (Apr 12, 2013)

PamMo said:


> That review seems a little over the top. I can't tell if she was just venting about the high cost of owning at HRA? (What unit has annual MF's of $4,000?) Harborside IS expensive, but their experience was quite different than ours. We had four units in Bldg 7 last summer and were quite happy with all of them. The villas are not super deluxe and plush like a Four Seasons, and they take a lot of wear from families taking full advantage of the Atlantis waterpark, but we didn't have any problems or concerns with the condition of our units. The bathrooms are not the most luxurious, but they were clean and in good condition. I'd agree the bathrooms could use some updating, but Harborside it is in NO WAY "_like any other run down hotel with outdoor access in the Caribbean_"!!! That's just silly.



As far as I know, no villa maintenance is that high. We own 4 weeks there in 2 and 3 BR units and our maintenance is around $3000.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 12, 2013)

sailor536 said:


> .... Dirty, peeling paint, scratched up walls, smokey elevators, smell of gas/fuel.....



Anyone know what "smokey elevators" is supposed to mean? Maybe that people smoke a lot in the elevators? What is the smoking policy at the Atlantis, and have TUG members had problems with cigarette smoke there?


----------

